# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Dịch vụ mua hàng điện máy trên taobao.com theo yêu cầu

## imechavn

Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu mua hàng trên taobao.com của các thành viên. Tôi mở ra chủ đề này để cung cấp cho các thành viên dịch vụ mua hàng, đảm bảo từ trang website này, nơi có nhiều mặt hàng mà các bác ở đây quan tâm. 
- Với hàng cần mua mà các bác biết địa chỉ link thì gửi trực tiếp link cho tôi và tôi sẽ báo giá lại chi phí hàng về tới địa chỉ người mua trong thời gian sớm nhất.
- Với hàng các bác chưa biết mua ở đầu , các bác chỉ cần gửi hình ảnh và yêu cầu kỹ thuật cho chúng tôi, chúng tôi sẽ tìm và thông báo lại chi phí cho các bác khi tìm được hàng. 
- Các món hàng cần chuyển giao công nghệ chúng tôi sẽ đứng ra đảm bảo hướng dẫn về kỹ thuật, vận hành ( tất nhiên sẽ có phí chuyển giao công nghệ riêng).
Xim cảm ơn đã đọc tin.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, cncbibe, cnclaivung, itanium7000, MINHAT, Nam CNC, TLP

----------


## Nam CNC

em sẽ ủng hộ bác nếu tìm được nguồn hàng trên taobao nhé . Tối tối rãnh tìm mới được.

----------

imechavn

----------


## anhxco

Hay quá!

Em mở hàng tham khảo phát.
Bác cho e xin cái giá đến tận tay của 2 e này nhé:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=17#detail

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=17#detail

Cảm ơn bác!

----------

imechavn

----------


## cnclaivung

em đang mong có người như thế trên diễn đàn, em sẽ ủng hộ hết mình...mừng qué....thank cụ

----------

imechavn

----------


## truongkiet

> Hay quá!
> 
> Em mở hàng tham khảo phát.
> Bác cho e xin cái giá đến tận tay của 2 e này nhé:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=17#detail
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=17#detail
> 
> Cảm ơn bác!


khi nào mua e ké phát,mà có giá mật báo e với nha

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> Hay quá!
> 
> Em mở hàng tham khảo phát.
> Bác cho e xin cái giá đến tận tay của 2 e này nhé:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=17#detail
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=17#detail
> 
> Cảm ơn bác!


Tôi đã inbox giá 2 bộ đó cho bác rồi đó.

----------


## imechavn

Cập nhật một số link thiết bị, chi tiết máy để các bác tham khảo:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=12#detail

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=12#detail

----------


## cnclaivung

em đtặ cái này , bác inbox em nhé
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...ucket=1#detail
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...ne=taobao_shop
8 - 14 1 cái
8 - 12 1 cái

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> em đtặ cái này , bác inbox em nhé
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...ucket=1#detail
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...ne=taobao_shop
> 8 - 14 1 cái
> 8 - 12 1 cái


Tôi đã gửi báo giá cho bác.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## MINHAT

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/deta...id=42823911189
bác cho em hỏi con này đến tận tay em là b nhiêu ạ.e ở Trảng Bàng
Tây Ninh ạ

----------


## duytrungcdt

http://vi.aliexpress.com/store/produ...048100509.html
bác mật thư cho em con này với nhéthank bác

----------


## imechavn

> http://vi.aliexpress.com/store/produ...048100509.html
> bác mật thư cho em con này với nhéthank bác


Bác xem mấy hàng này xem:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4...r.1.0.0.002FUN
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...4-c5dfcdd279b2

----------


## imechavn

> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/deta...id=42823911189
> bác cho em hỏi con này đến tận tay em là b nhiêu ạ.e ở Trảng Bàng
> Tây Ninh ạ


Con này chỉ có riêng phần điều khiển thôi bác, không có phần máy đâu, bác tham khảo xem.

----------


## hoctap256

Bác công khai cách tính ship được không.... để em còn không cần phải inbox. Chứ mập mờ như này cũng khó để người mua tự tính rồi lại phiền hà khi không mua.

----------

imechavn, Nam CNC

----------


## imechavn

Giá thì cứ inbox hoặc email hoặc call thôi, một số bác mua về còn muốn bán đi bán lại kiếm tí. Giá cũng theo các đợt hàng của tôi về, nếu đợt hàng của tôi về cùng thời điểm các bác mua thì có hỗ trợ giá tốt hơn.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## MINHAT

có phải là nguyên bộ như này phải ko bác,nếu đúng thì báo giá cho e luôn ạ

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> có phải là nguyên bộ như này phải ko bác,nếu đúng thì báo giá cho e luôn ạ


Tôi đã inbox cho bác.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bác xem mấy hàng này xem:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4...r.1.0.0.002FUN
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...4-c5dfcdd279b2



anh gửi em giá 2 con này nhé
thank ah

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> có phải là nguyên bộ như này phải ko bác,nếu đúng thì báo giá cho e luôn ạ


Đã inbox cho bác giá của 2 step và 1 đầu laser 300 mW

----------

hadoangoc

----------


## imechavn

> anh gửi em giá 2 con này nhé
> thank ah


Đã inbox giá cho bác.

----------


## imechavn

Link máy cnc mini có thể ứng dụng phay ic hoặc gia công chi tiết nhỏ:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=12#detail

----------


## hoctap256

Em đang cần mua con máy 
Giá web 26 000 tệ 
Trọng lượng đã đóng thùng gỗ là 2 tấn 
Máy công cụ nhỏ gọn chứ không phải như máy phi kim.
Tại đài loan.
Bác bâo giá cho em nhé. 
Link máy em xin giữ đến phút chót. Vì gặp nhiều đơn vị ship dịch vụ xong hốt luôn cả khách hàng nên sợ rồi!

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Bên chúng tôi không phải công ty vận chuyển bác à, chúng tôi chỉ mua hàng và nhờ bên thứ 3 vận chuyển. Nếu chỉ chuyển hàng bác liên hệ với đơn vị khác xem sao.

----------


## hoctap256

Cũng giống như bác mua mấy con máy con con phía trên mà nhỉ....? 
Sao lại tự nhiên mua với vận chuyển là sao ta?

----------


## imechavn

> Cũng giống như bác mua mấy con máy con con phía trên mà nhỉ....? 
> Sao lại tự nhiên mua với vận chuyển là sao ta?


Đó là việc kinh doanh mà bác, mỗi người một cách làm.

----------


## hoctap256

Không hiểu chủ thớt nói gì luôn?.?

----------


## imechavn

Thế giới máy mài dao cho các bác lựa chọn:
http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%E4%B8%...ndexz_20141003

----------


## imechavn

Vòng bi cao tốc cho sửa chữa bảo dưỡng spindle:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=13182395383

----------

